

Show HN: Site which searches throught Internet to find full movies from youtube - wsieroci
http://keepermovies.com/
Hi,<p>This is my first django website, how do you like it? Please give me your feedback :)<p>Best,
Wiktor
======
kirang1989
Is the code open-source ?

~~~
wsieroci
For now, no

